# Bearded Dragon Genetics



## Reptimus (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

ok another question but this time bearded dragons..

outcome of:

Chilli Green Red Hypo Translucent X 100% HET Translucent Leatherback?

Im guessing Translucent Leatherback HET Hypo, but would the colouring from the Translucent show and also the Leatherback comes from Red bloodline parents.

Thanks in advance

Reptimus


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Try asking the breeder of your beardies, nobody will know their lines like them :2thumb:


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

Dont know about colours as you havent stated colour of leatherback but you would certainly get some translucent, maybe some translucent LB's but no Hypos or Hets and Normals.

Steve


----------

